# Gun store: New product



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted everyone to know that I just got dealer status for Sight Mark. I have placed an order with them yet, but if you would like to take a look at their products, and if you see something that you might like. Just let me know.

http://www.sightmark.com


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Whats your opinion on the Reflex sight systems? Not bad prices.*


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am not sure about all of them. I personally don't care for the Eotech's. They seem to be a little bit pixelated for my liking. I do like the Cmore sight systems. 

I just placed a small order today, have a couple sight mark scopes, red dots, monoculars, flashlights, and a ACOG with laser coming. so soon as I get to put my hands on them, I will let you know what I think.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I agree about EOTEC, I have several on my AR's and AK tacticals but I really want a few Trijicon scopes, acog style so I don't have to worry about batteries anymore. If you can get good prices on any of those please let me know.*


----------

